# just a bunch of show questions...



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

So I want to show in the SCTGC show in May and I want to enter Clara. I have never participated in a dairy goat show, and i want to get into it!

Question 1: I dont want to bring her alone, although, she wont be there for long. Can I bring her best buddy that isnt registerd just to keep her company? 

Question 2: I want to have Clara bred by then, but can I still show her in the junior show if she is bred? She was born January 1st 2019. I was hoping to breed her by the middle of may, but if that is a problem, I can wait until after the show... 

Question 3: I have to bring her registration papers right?

Question 4: My daughter is the one that wants to show, but can she show in the Junior doe show, or does she have to do it in the youth show? Or can she do both with the same goat? 

Question 5: I have a 2 1/2 year old doe that I also want to show, but she isnt bred at the moment. I would guess she isnt showable in the senior doe show??? She needs ALOT of work with walking and setting up. 

Question 6: Clara needs her tattoo... I bought her from someone and he didnt do it, so I am now left with the task... Where am I supposed to get the tattoo and stuff I need? 

If I have any other questions, I will definitley post here!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 1: I dont want to bring her alone, although, she wont be there for long. Can I bring her best buddy that isnt registerd just to keep her company?


Yes, you can absolutely bring a friend with her as long as she also follows whatever health requirements the show has.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 2: I want to have Clara bred by then, but can I still show her in the junior show if she is bred? She was born January 1st 2019. I was hoping to breed her by the middle of may, but if that is a problem, I can wait until after the show...


Yes, you can definitely show a bred doe. When the judge asks her birth date, you can say she's bred and that will be considered in her placing.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 3: I have to bring her registration papers right?


Yes, you need to show her registration papers at check in and the judges will check the papers against the tattoos in her ears if she wins a Grand or Reserve.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 4: My daughter is the one that wants to show, but can she show in the Junior doe show, or does she have to do it in the youth show? Or can she do both with the same goat?


Depending on the ownership requirements for the show, your daughter could only be able to show in youth if the goat is in her name. If they don't have that requirement, she can definitely show. I know they usually do an embedded youth show there. Anyone can show in open, so there is no problem there and she can certainly do both if she qualifies for youth.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 5: I have a 2 1/2 year old doe that I also want to show, but she isnt bred at the moment. I would guess she isnt showable in the senior doe show??? She needs ALOT of work with walking and setting up.


I'm not sure what you are asking here, but a doe only has to have freshened at some point to be shown in the senior show. She doesn't have to be bred. If your doe has never kidded in the past, she cannot show, as she's not a senior and juniors must be under 2, but if she has freshened, she does not have to be bred again to show in the senior show.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> Question 6: Clara needs her tattoo... I bought her from someone and he didnt do it, so I am now left with the task... Where am I supposed to get the tattoo and stuff I need?


I bought my Tattoo kit from Caprine supply, this one here, with the .300 tongs. It worked very well on all my goats.

https://www.caprinesupply.com/products/kid-raising/tattooing/tattoo-kits.html


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

All I have to add is that I put all our goats into my name and my daughters name so she can show youth. They are her goats but I needed my name on them too (avoiding any possibility of her dad being able to sell anything out of under her since she’s a minor).


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

Morning Star Farm said:


> your daughter could only be able to show in youth if the goat is in her name.


The goat actually is in her name, they all are, they are her goats... so does that mean that she cant show in the junior or senior show?



Morning Star Farm said:


> only has to have freshened at some point to be shown in the senior show. She doesn't have to be bred. If your doe has never kidded in the past, she cannot show, as she's not a senior and juniors must be under 2, but if she has freshened, she does not have to be bred again to show in the senior show.


So she doesn't have to be lactating or pregnant? I didnt know that!



Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, you can absolutely bring a friend with her as long as she also follows whatever health requirements the show has.


AWESOME!!!


----------



## CBPitts (Jan 29, 2020)

The goats in your daughters name can be shown both youth and open. 

ummmmm . . . I’m pretty sure she needs to be in milk to be shown as a sr doe


----------



## Chloe1233 (Sep 26, 2017)

I believe a senior doe can be shown dry but if she won a champion leg it would be restricted


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> The goat actually is in her name, they all are, they are her goats... so does that mean that she cant show in the junior or senior show?


No, since they are in her name, that means that she could definitely show in youth and open. Youth is the only division with occasional ownership requirements, but open is just that, for everyone.



Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> So she doesn't have to be lactating or pregnant? I didnt know that


No, she doesnt have to be, but if she's not in milk, she won't do very well competing against does who are in milk.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

I dont see an open show at the event. Just junior, Senior, youth, and showmanship... Or is junior/senior considered open? Sorry! I am clueless!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Nigerian dwarf goat said:


> I dont see an open show at the event. Just junior, Senior, youth, and showmanship... Or is junior/senior considered open? Sorry! I am clueless!


The Junior/senior does and bucks are the open show. There are also youth junior and senior does, but if it doesn't have youth in front of it, it's considered open.


----------



## Nigerian dwarf goat (Sep 25, 2017)

OK! awesome! Thanks for yalls help!


----------

